# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  έλεγχος στροφών μοτέρ ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία.

## liask

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα  για  να μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τις στροφές  σ΄ενα μοτερ 220v -80w που χρησιμοποιώ σ΄ενα ενεργειακό τζάκι ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία; Δηλαδή χαμηλή θερμοκρασία λίγες στροφές μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία περισσότερες στροφές.

----------


## FILMAN

Τι τύπου είναι το μοτέρ;

----------


## liask

είναι φυγοκεντρικός εξαεριστήρας  για ενδιάμεση (inline) τοποθέτηση σε αγωγούς.το χρησιμοποιώ για μεταφέρω ζεστό αέρα από τον αεροθάλαμο ενεργειακού τζακιού σε δωμάτια.Turbo_Fan_normal.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν εννοούσα αυτό, εννοώ τι τύπου είναι το μοτέρ, δηλ. ασύγχρονο μονοφασικό, με βραχ/μένες σπείρες, universal, κ.λ.π.

----------


## liask

μονοφασικό είναι περισσότερα δεν γνωριζω  συγκεκριμένα είναι αυτό: http://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....fan.97788.html

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μου λέει τίποτα αυτό...

----------


## liask

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω κ γω περισσότερα. Σε ευχαριστώ .

----------


## lepouras

απλό κλασικό μονοφασικό μοτερακι όπως έχουν οι απορροφητήρες είναι.

----------


## FILMAN

Τι σημαίνει "κλασσικό μονοφασικό μοτεράκι";

----------

leosedf (30-01-12)

----------


## JOUN

Λογικα σημαινει μοτερακι που εχει κυριο και βοηθητικο τυλιγμα και δημιουργει στρεφομενο μαγνητικο πεδιο με την τοποθετηση πυκνωτη στο βοηθητικο (ΑΚΑ ασυγχρονο μονοφασικο)

----------


## FILMAN

Και γιατί να μην είναι μοτέρ με βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες;

----------


## JOUN

Γιατι οπως λεει και εδω: http://iiu.teikav.edu.gr/iiw/courses...ory/monof0.pdf στην σελιδα 3 οι κινητηρες με βραχυκυκλωμενες σπειρες βγαινουν σε πολυ μικρες ισχεις και εχουν πολυ μικρο βαθμο αποδοσης κατω απο 10%.
Προσωπικα δεν εχω συναντησει ακομα τετοιο κινητηρα σε αντιθεση με τους ασυγχρονους που χρησιμοποιουνται παντου.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχεις συναντήσει τέτοιο κινητήρα σε σεσουάρ, σε εξαεριστήρες τουαλέτας, σε πικάπ, σε μικρούς ανεμιστήρες, σε απορροφητήρες ή σε αντλίες πλυντηρίων; Εγώ ναι. Γιατί να μην είναι και αυτός τέτοιος;

----------


## JOUN

Εχεις δικιο, η δικη μου απαντηση ηταν γραμμενη λαθος.Δεν εχω συναντησει τετοιο κινητηρα σε εξαεριστηρα τζακιου(ουτε και σε απορροφητηρα κουζινας)

----------

liask (31-03-11)

----------


## FILMAN

Πάρε μια γεύση από μοτέρ απορροφητήρων *εδώ* (προσοχή, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν όλοι μοτέρ με βραχ/μένες σπείρες! )

Οι βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες φαίνονται καθαρά κάτω αριστερά και πάνω δεξιά στο κάθε μοτέρ.

Τώρα για εξαεριστήρες τζακιού δεν ξέρω, αν ο φίλος τον άνοιγε, θα μαθαίναμε!

----------

liask (31-03-11)

----------


## lepouras

> Δεν έχεις συναντήσει τέτοιο κινητήρα σε σεσουάρ, σε εξαεριστήρες τουαλέτας, σε πικάπ, σε μικρούς ανεμιστήρες, σε απορροφητήρες ή σε αντλίες πλυντηρίων; Εγώ ναι. Γιατί να μην είναι και αυτός τέτοιος;



  ακριβώς τέτοιος είναι . τουλάχιστον είναι ίδιος με αυτούς που έχω βάλει εγώ. γιαυτό είπα απλό κλασικό μοτερακι.

----------

liask (31-03-11)

----------


## liask

Επανέρχομαι πάλι. Ρώτησα τον πωλητή και μου είπε πως το μοτέρ είναι ασύγχρονο μονοφασικό.
                    Έχω κάνει το πρώτο βήμα με θερμοστάτη στο μοτέρ και λέω να δοκιμάσω αυτό :http://circuitschematic.blogspot.com/2010/11/lm35-smart-heater-controller-project.html για τον έλεγχο των στροφών. 
                    Επειδή θέλω να το επεκτείνω κάπως περισσότερο  δηλαδή να μπορώ να ελέγχω τη ροή του αέρα σε κάθε δωμάτιο ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία (άνοιγμα κλείσιμο με ηλεκτρικό κλαπέτο) την ροή καυσαερίων από την καμινάδα (Κλαπέτο με μοτέρ) το οποίο το βρήκα εδώ: http://www.indiamart.com/ottpl/motorized-dampers.html μέσα από αυτοματισμο τον οποίο θα μπορώ να ελέγχω και μέσα από τον υπολογισή μου ,με πρώτη σκέψη το Arduino .
            Κάθε ιδέα ευπρόδεκτη .

----------


## -nikos-

εγω στη θεση σου θα το συνδεα με ενα θερμοστατη χωρου 
με μονο οn-of εκτος και αν το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι η ταχυτητα 
αλλα ο θορυβος που κανει.
λογικα με ενα ροωστατη θα δειξει,η θα καει η θα δουλεψει.
αν το προβλημα σου ειναι ο ηχος μπορει να βελτιοθει με το να 
το στερεωσεις σε πιο σταθερο συμειο,γιατι αν εφαπτεται με τα χωνια 
που μεταφερουν τον ζεστο αερα κανει ηχειο.

----------

liask (31-03-11)

----------


## liask

Νίκο δεν βολεύει θερμοστάτης χώρου γιατί  είναι διαφορετικά δωμάτια. Θα βόλευε μόνο για τα κλαπέτα. Ο Βασικός θερμοστάτης για το μοτέρ μπαίνει κοντά στον αεροθάλαμο  για δίνει εντολή στο μοτερ να ανοίξει και να κλείσει όταν πέσει η θερμοκρασία για να μην μεταφέρεις κρύο αέρα.
 Επειδή αυτός που μου το έκανε δεν γνώριζε τίποτα απο μεταφορά, μοτερ, κλπ αναγκάστηκα να τα κάνω από μόνος μου. Οπότε αφού έγιναν μετά αναγκάζομαι να ρουφάω τον ζεστό αέρα και να τον διοχετεύω στα δωμάτια μέσα από σπιράλ τα οποία λόγω συντονισμού έχουν θόρυβο. 
Τώρα όμως προκύπτουν άλλα προβλήματα δλδ: 1. το μοτέρ κλείνει όταν ανέβει η θερμοκρασία πάνω από 70 βαθμούς (αναγκαστικά το τζάκι καίει χαμηλά)  2. έχω βάλει ροωστάτη αλλά όταν είναι λίγες οι στροφές ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία και σταματάει το μοτέρ. Τώρα βρήκα ενα άλλο μοτέρ http://www.ventilation-system.com/cat/122/ το οποίο αντέχει μέχρι 180°С. 
Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να το ξαναστήσω από την αρχή  να κάνω νέο αεροθάλαμο κλειστό από λαμαρίνα και να σπρώχνω τον αέρα μεσα από σταθερή σωλήνα.

----------


## manolena

> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα  για  να μπορώ να ρυθμίσω τις στροφές  σ΄ενα μοτερ 220v -80w που χρησιμοποιώ σ΄ενα ενεργειακό τζάκι ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία; Δηλαδή χαμηλή θερμοκρασία λίγες στροφές μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία περισσότερες στροφές.



Αγαπητέ liask θα μπορούσες ίσως μια και ο κινητήρας σου είναι απλός, να κάνεις με τη βοήθεια ενός μικρού controller το εξής: θα χρειαζόσουν ένα αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας την πληροφορία του οποίου θα την χρησιμοποιούσες με μια ταμπέλα στο πρόγραμμα που θα σου μετάφραζε τη θερμοκρασία σε τιμές. Μετά, με το PWM του controller και με βάση αυτή την ταμπέλα θα οδηγούσες ένα triac ανάλογης ισχύος και ο κινητήρας σου θα δούλευε σε διαφορετικές στροφές ομαλά για κάθε θερμοκρασία στα όρια που θα του έβαζες.

----------

liask (31-03-11)

----------


## liask

Μάνο λές για κάτι τέτοιο?:http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4fj_qE5p7_...%2BProject.gif

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο λές για κάτι τέτοιο?:http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4fj_qE5p7_...%2BProject.gif



Αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά απλό! Αλλά απο ότι φαίνεται είναι συγκριτής ,που σημαίνει οτι εσύ με την μεταβλητή αντίσταση του ορίζεις ένα κατώφλι πάνω απο το οποίο ο τελεστικός με βάση την γραμμική τάση του θερμικού, θα σου δίνει έξοδο προς το φορτίο. Στην ουσία είναι ένας θερμικός διακόπτης ON-OFF...
Ψάχνοντας λίγο χωρίς πολλή λεπτομέρεια, βρήκα αυτό: http://pic16f628a.blogspot.com/2009/...o-control.html. Εδώ ο τύπος οδηγεί έναν DC κινητήρα. Άν αντικαταστήσεις στην έξοδο του PIC το driving transistor με ένα κατάλληλο κύκλωμα triac, ίσως σου κάνει τη δουλειά. Βλέπω οτι έχει και κώδικα που θα πρέπει να μετατρέψεις λίγο ώστε αντί να πατάς κουμπιά και να αυξομειώνεις στροφές, να διαβάζεις απο αναλογική είσοδο ένα γραμμικό θερμόμετρο και το τρέχεις...

----------


## -nikos-

εχεις χρεισημοποιησει σπιραλ το οποιο δωνηται και ειναι και αντιεσθητικο [αν φενεται]
και θαμπορουσες να απλοποιησεις τα πραγματα με τον εξις τροπο
το μοτερ μετακινει ενα συγκεκριμενο ογκο αερα ανα λεπτο.
με την χρηση χωνιων [σομπας] και ταφ με ενα ριθμιζομενο κλαπε στην εξοδο
αναλογα με την ισχη του μοτερ θα ριθμισεις τον αερα που βγενει σε καθε
δωματιο ετσι ωστε να μιραζεται ισοτιμα με σταθερες στροφες του μοτερ.
και το μοτερ να στερεωθει σε ενα ενδιαμεσο στιβαρο τεμαχιο ωστε να μην
μεταδιδεται ο ηχος [ρρρρρρρρρρ]και αντι να ψαχνεσε με τις στροφες μπορεις
να συνδεσεις 2 μοτερ 
που να ξεκινουν αναλογα της αναγκης σου.[1=2,5κυβικα αερα-2=5κυβικα αερα ανα λεπτο π.χ.]

----------


## manolena

Πάρε κι αυτό, είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον http://www.freescale.com/files/micro...ote/AN3471.pdf

Νομίζω όμως οτι αυτό εδώ είναι η περίπτωσή σου!!! http://www.redcircuits.com/Page70.htm

----------


## liask

Νίκο έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σπιράλ επενδυμένο με υαλοβάμβακα κρυμένο πάνω από γυψοσανίδα. Αλλά λόγο του ανάγλυφου διημιουργεί συντονισμο ο οποίος αυξάνεται με το μήκος , αν και το  εχω σταθεροποιημένο. Το μοτέρ το έχω σταθερά βιδωμένο στον τοίχο με καουτσούκ ροδέλες να αποροφούν το συντονισμό για να μην μεταφέρεται στους τοίχους. Αλλά αυτό που λες σκεφτόμουνα  να κάνω να βάλω μπουριά από σόμπα μονωμένα με πετροβάμβακα αυτή τη φορά και να σπρώχνω τον αέρα αντί να τον ρουφάω, γιατί ο αεροθάλαμος θα αποροφήσει όλο τον παραγόμενο θόρυβο.
Μάνο νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο  προτείνεις:http://btechzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/fan.gif

----------


## manolena

> Νίκο έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σπιράλ επενδυμένο με υαλοβάμβακα κρυμένο πάνω από γυψοσανίδα. Αλλά λόγο του ανάγλυφου διημιουργεί συντονισμο ο οποίος αυξάνεται με το μήκος , αν και το  εχω σταθεροποιημένο. Το μοτέρ το έχω σταθερά βιδωμένο στον τοίχο με καουτσούκ ροδέλες να αποροφούν το συντονισμό για να μην μεταφέρεται στους τοίχους. Αλλά αυτό που λες σκεφτόμουνα  να κάνω να βάλω μπουριά από σόμπα μονωμένα με πετροβάμβακα αυτή τη φορά και να σπρώχνω τον αέρα αντί να τον ρουφάω, γιατί ο αεροθάλαμος θα αποροφήσει όλο τον παραγόμενο θόρυβο.
> Μάνο νομίζω πως κάτι τέτοιο  προτείνεις:http://btechzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/fan.gif



liask δες αυτό που σου έκανα tag εχθές http://www.redcircuits.com/Page70.htm, νομίζω πώς είναι ακριβώς ό,τι χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον για τα ηλεκτρονικά. Για τη μηχανική κατασκευή, νομίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις...

----------


## FILMAN

Mάνο οι AC κινητήρες ΔΕΝ ελέγχονται μέσω PWM όπως οι DC! Το πολύ - πολύ με ΡWM διαμορφωμένο ημιτονικά να φτιάξεις ένα ημίτονο για να παίζεις με τη συχνότητα, άρα και με τις στροφές. Αλλά και πάλι ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας (που είναι υπολογισμένος για τα 50Hz) θα σου χαλάσει τη φάση, γιατί στις διαφορετικές συχνότητες τα ρεύματα των περιελίξεων δε θα είναι κάθετα, με αποτέλεσμα τη δραματική μείωση της ιπποδύναμης του μοτέρ. Όσο για τα κυκλώματα dimming, συνιστώ να τα αποφύγετε παρότι μερικοί τα χρησιμοποιούν. Χρησιμοποιήστε καλύτερα ένα variac.

----------


## manolena

> Mάνο οι AC κινητήρες ΔΕΝ ελέγχονται μέσω PWM όπως οι DC! Το πολύ - πολύ με ΡWM διαμορφωμένο ημιτονικά να φτιάξεις ένα ημίτονο για να παίζεις με τη συχνότητα, άρα και με τις στροφές. Αλλά και πάλι ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας (που είναι υπολογισμένος για τα 50Hz) θα σου χαλάσει τη φάση, γιατί στις διαφορετικές συχνότητες τα ρεύματα των περιελίξεων δε θα είναι κάθετα, με αποτέλεσμα τη δραματική μείωση της ιπποδύναμης του μοτέρ. Όσο για τα κυκλώματα dimming, συνιστώ να τα αποφύγετε παρότι μερικοί τα χρησιμοποιούν. Χρησιμοποιήστε καλύτερα ένα variac.



Filman, εννοείται οτι ΔΕΝ μπορείς να οδηγήσεις κατ' ευθείαν έναν AC κινητήρα με PWM!!!! Αυτό που θέλω να πώ, είναι οτι με PWM μπορείς να οδηγήσεις το LED ενός optotriac και αυτό με τη σειρά του ένα triac για την οδήγηση του κινητήρα απο το δίκτυο!!!! Το παρακάτω σχήμα μάλλον θα σου πεί καλύτερα τι εννοώ. Για ενημέρωσή σου, υπάρχει και αυτό: http://www.freescale.com/files/micro...ote/AN3471.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, ούτε αυτό επιτρέπεται! Εκτός αν το μοτέρ είναι universal. Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι απλό PWM. Θέλει συγχρονισμό με το δίκτυο.

----------


## FILMAN

Κατέβασα το application note που λες και θα το δω αύριο που θα έχω χρόνο.

----------


## k_palios

Λοιπον φιλε,  εαν θελεις να ρυθμισεις με επιτυχια τις στροφες του μοτερ σου ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΕΙ, (γιατι εαν βαλεις απλα ενα ποντεσιομετρο το μοτερακι θα τραβαει πολυ  ρευμα και θα καει στο τελος) θα χρειαστεις INVERTER η αλλιως Variable frequency drive. Πρεπει δηλαδη να αλλαξεις τη συχνοτητα επειδη προκειται για ασυγχρονο κινητηρα. Τετοιο εργαλειο μπορεις να βρεις στο ebay κατι φτηνα κινεζικα η θα μπεις στο valiadis.gr και θα κοιταξεις εκει (δε κανω διαφημηση, απλα εγω απο τον συγκεκριμενο εχω παρει 3 inverter τα οποια χρησημοποιω για αρδευση με ρυθμιστες πιεσεως). Θα σου στοιχισει βεβαια γυρω στα 250 ευρα απο ελλαδα, τα κινεζικα στο ebay εχουν γυρω στα 100 ευρω αλλα δε τα εχω δοκιμασει να σου πω σιγουρα. Θα χρειαστεις λοιπον ενα τετοιο, και ενανα αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας για να δημιουργησεις ετσι εναν κλειστο βροχο ρυθμισης (ελεγχος αναδρασης) και να ρυθμιζεις τη θερμοκρασια σου. Εγω χρησημοποιω την ιδια διαταξη για τη ρυθμιση πιεσης, πιστευω υπαρχουν και αισθητηρια για τη θερμοκρασια. Παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στον Βαλιαδη θα σου πουνε. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα!

----------


## liask

Φίλε Κυριάκο  είναι ενα απλό μοτεράκι των 60w . Δεν αξίζει να μπώ στην διαδικασία αυτή. Το συγκεκριμένο το δουλευω εδώ και 2 χρόνια 20 περίπου  ώρες τη μέρα με ροωστάτη χωρίς να έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά ήθελα να ρυθμίζει τις στροφές μόνο του σύμφωνα με τη θερμοκρασία και να μην το κάνω εγώ. Δοκιμάζω κάποια κυκλώματα κ αν έχω αποτέλεσμα θα επανέρθω.

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε μου έστω και μετά από ένα χρόνο από την τελευταία ανάρτηση επιλέγω να απαντήσω για να σου μεταφέρω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου όχι τόσο από ηλεκτρονικής όσο από τεχνικής πλευράς. Ακριβώς τα ίδια δειλήματα και ακριβώς τις ίδιες απορίες είχα και εγώ πριν κανένα τρίμηνο. Το πρόβλημα μου ήταν ότι σε σπίτι 150 μέτρα ( σε ένα επίπεδο ) το τζάκι μου ( ένα ενεργειακό  Supra 11 KW ) αν και έβγαζε ζέστα παρ όλα αυτά δεν έφτανε η ζέστη αυτή στα δωμάτια των παιδιών, με αποτέλεσμα να έχω 25 βαθμούς στο σαλόνι και 19-20 στα δωμάτια. Έκανα μετρήσεις στον αέρα που έβγαινε με φυσική ροή από το τζάκι και έβλεπα με το τζάκι στο φούλ θερμοκρασία αέρα 110-120 κελσίου. Δύσκολα αντέχουν απλά μοτέρ σε τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να τρυπήσω τον ταβάνι να βγω στην πλάκα ( δεν έχω άλλο όροφο από πάνω μου ) και με αεραγωγούς να στείλω τον αέρα στα παιδικά δωμάτια. Πριν κατασκευάσω  οτιδήποτε προσπαθούσα να εκμαιεύσω από τους πωλητές μοτέρ εξαερισμού, τι Φ αεραγωγών να χρησιμοποιήσω. Το μοτέρ που είχα ήταν 50 WATT με δυνατότητα 300 κυβικά μέτρα την ώρα. Οι λύσεις ήταν δύο . Βασικά το τζάκι έβγαζε αεραγωγό Φ 150. Με Φ 150 λοιπόν θα έπρεπε να πάω μέχρι το μοτέρ. Από εκεί και μετά ή θα πήγαινα με Φ 125 από το μοτέρ μέχρι ένα διακλαδωτή τύπου Υ ( για να σπάσει η παροχή προς τα δύο δωμάτια) και από τον διακλαδωτή με Φ 100 θα έμπαινα στα δωμάτια ( μέσω τρύπας στην οροφή). Η άλλη λύση την οποία και τελικά ακολούθησα ήταν να πάω με Φ150 ως τον διακλαδωτή και να μπω με Φ 125 στα δωμάτια. Αυτό μου το πρότεινε κάποιος πωλητής με την λογική ότι θα έχω λιγότερο θόρυβο και τελικά είχε δίκιο. Βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής  δεν δοκίμασα την πρώτη λύση αλλά σίγουρα αυτή που ακολούθησα μου κάνει δουλειά.  Προφανώς αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε την λύση την έχεις βρει  απλά εγώ μετά από πολύ  ψάξιμο κατέληξα ότι θα πρέπει να μιλάμε με ανθρώπου που κατέχουν το αντικείμενο του εξαερισμού. Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις όταν ακόμη σχεδίαζα την πατέντα, ο έμπορος από τον οποίο αγόρασα το τζάκι μου ( έχοντας άγνοια από εξαερισμούς ) μου έλεγε ότι η μεταφορά ζεστού αέρα για πάνω από 10 μέτρα είναι πολύ δύσκολη. Εγώ κατάφερα να  μεταφέρω τον αέρα σε μια απόσταση πάνω από 13 μέτρα και αυτή την στιγμή το σπίτι έχει ενιαία θερμοκρασία. Οι αεραγωγοί που χρησιμοποίησα ήταν εύκαμπτοι μονωμένοι. Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως αυτοματισμό. Το μοτέρ το ανοίγω και το κλίνω από έναν διακόπτη. Δουλεύει όπως λες και εσύ 20 ώρες την μέρα.  Ούτως η άλλως όταν βάζω ξύλα στο τζάκι το κλίνω γιατί δημιουργεί υποπίεση στον χώρο και καπνίζει το τζάκι ( σα να έχεις ανοιχτό αποροφητήρα). Το μοτέρ που έχω εγώ δεν είναι σαν το δικό σου είναι περίπου έτσι http://www.emarket.gr/item.php?id=34190235
Από εκεί και πέρα έφτιαξα ένα γαλβανιζέ κουτί σαν αυτό που έδειξες εσύ στην αρχή της ανάρτησής σου 
http://www.ventilation-system.com/cat/122/
Συνολικά οι πατέντα μου βγήκε 85 ευρώ το μοτέρ , 70 ευρώ ροζέτες για το ταβάνι  αεραγωγοί ( 10 μέτρα Φ150 και 10 μέτρα Φ 125) . Το γαλβανιζέ κουτί και τα Ταφ  διακλάδωσης τα έφτιαξα σε έναν συγγενή μου οπότε δεν μου κόστισαν.  Φυσικά και πολύ προσωπική δουλειά.
Και μέχρι τώρα η πατέντα δουλεύει μια χαρά χωρίς αυτοματισμούς

----------

aktis (26-10-21)

----------

